
How the Coronavirus Short-Circuits the Immune System - mikhael
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/26/health/coronavirus-immune-system.html
======
salawat
For the record, the Thymus does _not_ produce new T cells. New T cells are
formed from stem cells in bone marrow.

What the Thymus does do, is it plays a key role in prune auto-reactive T cell
lines. As the only organ in the body which expresses pretty much the entire
antigenic profile of the body, it is critical in ensuring that the cells which
keep us safe from viral/parasitic/microbial threats do not end up waging a war
against our own body.

By cruel twist of fate, however, this critical gland is progressively
atrophied by long term exposure to sex hormones.

Last I was actively researching it, this was positedto be a factor in
increased prevalence of auto-immune problems in the elderly.

Interestingly enough, this does explain a couple Thai (or was it Taiwanese?)
studies I remember seeing early on in the Coronavirus outbreakthat apparently
showed some promise in using HIV drugs to help with treating the Coronavirus.

